# forgot my password and date of birth for my ps3



## amazin (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay, I restored my system because of those stupid DNS errors. A forum I went to suggested it seeing as how I couldn't get online. When I restored all my stuff, except user name and password, I apparently forgot my password, then went to date of birth, and lo and behold, thanks to my luck and stupidity, I forgot that too. I didn't use my real one, because I'm very paranoid. I don't want people to know what my actual age is, I am over 18, and have no intention of hacking or what not. I don't want to get a new user name, I've worked so hard on this account. I really need help.


----------



## amazin (Jun 16, 2010)

amazin said:


> Okay, I restored my system because of those stupid DNS errors. A forum I went to suggested it seeing as how I couldn't get online. When I restored all my stuff, except user name and password, I apparently forgot my password, then went to date of birth, and lo and behold, thanks to my luck and stupidity, I forgot that too. I didn't use my real one, because I'm very paranoid. I don't want people to know what my actual age is, I am over 18, and have no intention of hacking or what not. I don't want to get a new user name, I've worked so hard on this account. I really need help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Password help is forbidden by the forum rules, it's an open forum so what is put on the forum for legitimate purposes can be used for non-legitimate purposes. 

I would suggest you contact Sony support to find a solution 


This thread is closed


----------

